# Red plant id



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have this plant for a while now and cann't decide what it is. ilooked through the plant finder, it might be nesea

















Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

*Plant ID*

Hi, I believe this plant is Ammania senegalensis. Depending on the water conditions, Ammania senegalensis can range from red to an olive green in my experience.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with the above ID.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks. Can this plant be grown up in an hardwater pond?


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ammania senegalensis*

Hi, from what I've read and in my experience, Ammania senegalensis does not do well in harder water.


----------

